# BoSe dosage for newborns



## cloverhillgoats (May 23, 2008)

Hi! I have looked in the Goat 101 and everywhere, but I want to be sure. The dose is 1cc./40 lbs. So an 8 pound baby is 1/5 cc. That is not much, so I want to be sure. How often do you give this? Only once a year? Thanks.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Read on here 1/4th cc for minis and 1/2cc for standard breeds. 

I give bose at birth to the kids. Then everyone gets it prior to breeding season and then all the pregnant girls get it prior to kidding.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep full sized LaMancha's would get 1/2 cc at birth plus Vit E capsul squirted in mouth. and I continue the Vit E daily for a few days.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Uh oh. I only gave my standard kids 1/4cc. Can I give them another 1/4cc now or does it not matter at this point? They are 5 and 3 days old today.

Kim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kim it really depends upon where you live. Out here we give 1/2cc to most kids, I will give 1/4cc to little ones.

I give more than the 1cc per 40 pounds to adults, especially if I am using it to boost their immunity for illness, and do give my older does some monthly at hoof trimming now. Vicki


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I also do 1/2 cc per kid.

Tracy


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Then here in SE Ohio, we give 1cc to newborns. The point being it will depend on where you live.


----------

